# Revolution



## stratovirus (9 Octobre 2003)

1_ Qui est ou serait interresse par le language Revolution, 

1_ Qui pourrait donner des exemples de codes simples, types tutoriels à partager en vue d'aider a la comprehension, assimilation

merrci d'avance

strato


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

Je suis intéressé par Revolution, en tant qu'utilisateur de longue durée d'hypercard.

Mais je n'ai pas revolution; Dès que j'aurai mon bipro, je regardrai à nouveau leur système de vente, passablement compliqué et cher à l'époque où j'y ai jeté un oeil. Peut-être à ce moment-là, je pourrai participer efficacement à un tel truc (si le langage est réellement proche d'hypertalk, que je connais pas trop mal).


----------



## stratovirus (10 Octobre 2003)

la version mac etait a moins de 100 uros sur Apple Expo, et sur le site tu as une version  en 2.1 trial 30 jrs

&lt;http://www.runrev.com/revolution/30daytrial.html&gt;

je ne sais pas sur quelle machine tu es, mais sur mon Ti G4 c'est super véloce et tres réactif, 

Revolution utilise un langage plus naturel appelé Transcript, qui ressemble un peu à AppleScript ou HyperTalk (le langage interne dHyperCard)


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

J'aurais été à Apple Expo, je me serais fendu de 100 euros mais d'ici, ça fait loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sur le site US, la version la moins chère est à 150 $ ce qui donne, rendu en France un peu plus, je suppose. Sur certaines pages du site, ils parlent de version à 75 $ mais sur leur boutique, ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas.

En plus, les fonctionnalités des versions ne sont pas toutes claires (je ne m'y suis pas penché de près, c'est donc peut-être ma faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). En particulier je voudrais être sûr d'acheter une version qui intègre le "traducteur" de scripts hypertalk, même si ce n'est pas parfait.

Je téléchargerai la version d'évaluation (pourvu qu'elle ne soit pas trop bridée : leur version précédente marchait en permanence mais avec des scritps de 20 lignes, sans aucun intérêt pour moi).

Si tu as un contact en France pour la vente, dis-moi le.


----------



## stratovirus (10 Octobre 2003)

oui, il me semble avoir vu que la version trial est bridée sur la longueur des scripts

voici un contact sur la france:

                                 Frédéric RINALDI &lt;frederic@runrev.com&gt;

par ailleurs, c'est lui qui a traduit la doc en français.

tu peux le contacter de ma part

@ +


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

Le fait que Rinaldi soit dans le coup est un des facteurs qui m'ont poussé à suivre (même de loin) Revolution, parce que c'est sûr qu'on a là un vrai connaisseur d'hypercard.




Dès que j'ai mon bipro, je me mets en chasse.


----------



## stratovirus (10 Octobre 2003)

Je vois que G à faire a un connaisseur !

compte tenu du "vecu" informatique, de sa disponibilite et de sa passion pour Rev, c'est aussi ce qui m'a incite a franchir le pas.

j'aimerais que l'on mette en place une mailinglist/developper francaise, comme celle de RB oui Webstar

avis aux amateurs, je veux bien etre l'hote de la liste, si besoin  

email moi au besoin pour ne pas emcombrer le sujet


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (15 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Quelqu'un connait-il un bon bouquin qui permettrait de commencer à développer avec Revolution SVP ?

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Gallenza (16 Février 2004)

Des bouquins je crois qu'il faut pas trop y compter, c'est un logiciel propriétaire ET sa part de marché est infinitésimale...


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

Dans ce cas, puisqu'aucun bouquin n'existe pour le moment en français du moins, y'aurait-il quelqu'un pour des pistes pour commencer avec Révolution ? Eventuellement un site dédié...

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## stratovirus (25 Février 2004)

Salut tt le monde
et salut a toi jimmy

voici l'adresse du site de Revolution en francais

&lt;http://www.runrev.com/_fr/index.html&gt;

si on peut etre plusieurs interresse, on pourrait se reunir pour se faire une initiation a Revolution, j'apprecie les qualites de rapidite et le portage possible sur les 13 plates formes sans changer une ligne de code.

A mon avis, Apple devrait racheter Runrev avant qu'il ne devienne plus gros en terme de marche.

@ +

strato


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (2 Mars 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Bonjour stratovirus,

Où pourrais-je me procurer cette documentation en français de Frédéric RINALDI ? Je suis prêt à me la procurer moyennant finance puisqu'elle semble être une mine d'or.

Merci beaucoup,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## plumber (3 Mars 2004)

100 euro ce n'est pas chere pour ce produit au lieu de depenssé votre sous en sortie et cigarettes economiser un moi

ca vaut vraiment le coup un produit intelligent evolutif
fait avec attention c'est rare ds un monde du leader c'est le meilleur


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (3 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Ca ne me dis pas où je peux trouver cette doc !
Je compte bien mettre ces 100  dans Revolution mais je veux avoir un aperçu de son fonctionnement.

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## stratovirus (3 Mars 2004)

Salut à tous ooh MacUser !

Jimmy, la doc Fr 1.1.1 de Frédéric Rinaldi est un fichier  de 5,7 Mo (tres bien fait) qui remplace la doc UK dans Révolution, si tu as telecharge la version demo de Revolution, je veux bien te l'envoyer en privé., car elle ne s'ouvre qu'avec  Revolution.

PS, si tu as un email public ou prive


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (4 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

- Envoie, envoie, envoie...!
Oui j'ai la version démo et oui j'ai une adresse e-mail privé que tu devrais retrouver sur mon profil.

Merci beaucoup,

A bientôt j'espère pour reparler de Revolution,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (28 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Revolution m'a laché... 
En fait, à l'ouverture de Revçolution, il me demande un numéro de série que je ne peux lui donner.

Comment faire pour passer sur une version limitée dans le nombre de lignes et celle limitée dans le temps (30 jours) SVP à moins que ce soit la même version ?

Merci,

iMacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (29 Mars 2004)

Personne ?

Snif...

Tant pis...


----------



## plumber (30 Mars 2004)

on peut pas te repondre meme si on connait la réponse


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (31 Mars 2004)

Mais encore ?
Il me semble qu'il y a une version de démo limitée dans le temps (30 jours) et une autre version où c'est le nombre de ligne de codes qui soit limité si je ne m'abuse à moins que ce soit une seule et même version de démo auquel cas je vous demande de bien vouloir m'excuser.

Ce que je regrette, c'est de n'avoir pu le tester sur des choses plus intéressantes que l'application donné en exemple dans l'exercice de Revolution.

Sur ce, s'il y avait une crainte que j'utilise Revolution de façon illégale, elle serait fondée mais tout aussi limitée dans le temps puisque je ne demandais depuis mon premier post qu'à tester Revolution et, enfin, payer une licence notamment pour bénéficier de toute l'assistance possible car je crois que cette application est véritablement à la hauteur des applications macintosh.

En attendant l'Apple Expo pour m'entretenir avec des ambassadeurs de Runrev (j'ai vérifié qu'ils soient inscrits), je vous souhaite bonne continuation sur Revolution,


----------



## Gallenza (31 Mars 2004)

Sincèrement faut arrêter, bien choisir ses outils, c'est aussi les choisir en fonctions de ses moyens...si tu es pleins aux as et que tu penses que Revolution est mille fois meilleur que le reste achète le, sinon utilise l'une des nombreuses alternatives de développement multiplateforme libre et gratuite...


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (31 Mars 2004)

Parce que tu en connais beaucoup toi des plateformes de développement qui t'épargne de ré-écrire le code selon que tu développes pour tel ou tel OS ?
D'ailleurs je ne connais même pas le prix de la licence mais je m'étais dis que je pourrai bénéficier d'une bonne promo à l'Apple Expo.
Si quelqu'un peut me confirmer l'existence d'une version de démo limitée dans le nombre de ligne de codes... qui me permettrait de continuer à tester sur de petites applications.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (31 Mars 2004)

Runtime Revolution Online Store is closed for maintenance, pending the release of Revolution 2.2. Please come back on Wednesday 31st March, we value your custom.


----------



## Gallenza (1 Avril 2004)

Jimmy MAIZEROI a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu en connais beaucoup toi des plateformes de développement qui t'épargne de ré-écrire le code selon que tu développes pour tel ou tel OS ?


Est-ce une blague? une question piège ? veux-tu que je détaille l'offre ??


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (1 Avril 2004)

Ce n'est pas du tout une blague, pour développer sur Mac, je ne voyais que Xcode, RealBasic, CodeWarrior et Revolution.
Et, sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je crois que seul Revolution permet le multi-plateforme avec un langage unique.
Le langage qui a, sur le papier seulement, hélas,les mêmes propriétés, c'est Java.

Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Gallenza (2 Avril 2004)

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi tu dis sur l epapier seulement pour Java ?
Si tu veux faire du multiplateforme + interface graphique (c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre), la Java ça marche très bien si t utilises awt ou swing ou encore swt et pas cocoa bien sûr. Sinon tu peux développer en c++ avec Qt (mais licence chère sous windows, gratuite et libre pour OS X et Linux), tu peux aussi développer avec des langages comme Python,Perl,Ruby,Tcl,Rebol...et bien d'autres qui sont multiplateformes libres et gratuits. Je te conseillerais plutôt le Python car j'adore ce langage, avec comme toolkit Tk qui est libre et gratuit.Un logiciel que j'utilise sous Linux et OS X programmé avec TCL/TK c'est aMSN, et sketch le logiciel de dessin vectoriel est lui en Python/Tk.Un autre jeu de widgets multiplateforme c'est WXwindows,réçament renomé WXWidgets à cause de Micro$oft..Il est interfacable avec du C++,du Python et bien d'autres je crois.Il est utilisé par les fameux logocoels de P2P emule,xmule et amule. Voilà je ne sais pas si je t'ai aidé ou pas, mais n'hésite pas à poser des questions supplémentaires.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (5 Avril 2004)

Attention, quand je dis multiplateforme, je ne veux pas dire que le langage n'est pas reconnu par la machine mais que le code source soit identique selon la plateforme utilisée.


----------



## Gallenza (5 Avril 2004)

Oui oui, j'avais bien compris le sens de multiplateforme.
Maintenant à toi de choisir...


----------



## AndreR (6 Avril 2004)

Jimmy MAIZEROI a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore ?
> Il me semble qu'il y a une version de démo limitée dans le temps (30 jours) et une autre version où c'est le nombre de ligne de codes qui soit limité si je ne m'abuse à moins que ce soit une seule et même version de démo auquel cas je vous demande de bien vouloir m'excuser.



La version bridée n'existe plus; seulement une version limitée à 30 jours.


----------



## Atomic Lutin (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je deterre ce sujet pour une petite question : 

Est-il possible d'intégrer des élements créés avec Révolution sur une page web?
Quels sont les éléments necessaires pour que n'importe quel internaute puisse les lire en ligne?


Merci par avance

---
Lutin


----------



## Krynn (16 Décembre 2005)

a premiere vue. C'est possible d'envoyer des fichiers sur un serveur. Donc ca doit etre faisable.

Je me suis deja amusé a recuperer les données sur une page WEB, mais je ne suis pas encore allé plus loin. :-(


----------



## Atomic Lutin (24 Décembre 2005)

En fait le but serait de mettre en ligne des Quizz faits sous révolution.


----------



## Krynn (1 Janvier 2006)

Atomic Lutin a dit:
			
		

> En fait le but serait de mettre en ligne des Quizz faits sous révolution.



A premier vue c'est plutot interressant, il existe bien des fonctions FTP a revolution.
Le plus simple, je pense c'est de réaliser une page HTML (c'est juste du texte) (générée depuis revolution) avec tout les infos du quizz et de la publier sur le net.
Il y a une mailling liste Yahoo avec plein de gens pointu sur Revolution:
http://fr.groups.yahoo.com/group/revolutionfr/


----------



## Atomic Lutin (1 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour ces infos, je vais poursuivre mes recherches sur le mailing yahoo.
Parcontre ce qui m'inquiète c'est que j'avais lu qu'il fallait disposer d'une architecture client-serveur, avec un serveur tourant sous mac pour gerer du révolution.


--
Lutin


----------

